# What would a good Gaming PC be for $700?



## arnav (Jan 14, 2010)

I want a Intel based Gaming PC for around 700.
What would be the best thing I could get for this much?
Main Points:
Good Ram
Good Video Card
Good Cooling System

I can supply my own Monitor.

Any suggestions? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What country are you shopping in?


----------



## arnav (Jan 14, 2010)

United States of America
Illinios

I can have all the parts mailed to me.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here is a very good C2D build under $700 to go to the latest i5/7 DDRR3 P55 board setup will be in the $1000 range for decent components.
You'll need to add an Operating System to it.

Link	Disc	List	Rebate	Cost After Mir
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037 E8400	$167.99 $167.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372 GA-EP45-UD3L	$89.99	$10.00	$79.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231087 DDR2 1066 4gig	$99.99 $99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136320 WD 500	$69.99 $69.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005 650TX	$89.99	$20.00	$69.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130513 GTS250	$134.99	$5.00	$129.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289 DVD Burner	$23.99 $23.99


$676.93	$35.00	$641.93


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You could build a decent i3 setup for around $700. 



Intel Core i3-540 Clarkdale 3.06GHz 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115221
$144.99

Motherboard:
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3L
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128406
$99.99

RAM:
OCZ Gold 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1066
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227346
$79.99

Graphics card:
PowerColor Radeon HD 5770 1GB 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131327
$164.99

Power supply:
SeaSonic SS-500ET 500W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151080
$67.99

Case:
CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced
Has not hit stores yet; expected within 1-2 weeks. If impatient, normal 690 will suffice for $20 less
$99.99

Hard drive:
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073
$55.99

Optical drive:
Lite-On DVD burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289
$23.99

TOTAL: $737.92


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A HD 5770 on a 500w PSU even a Seasonic is pushing the envelope a little too far, and new tech is not always easy to work with.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Radeon 5770's power consumption is comparable to a 9600GT or 4670, which I recall you've recommended that particular power supply for in the past. With a dual core processor it should be just fine, even overclocked; with a quad core I'd opt for the 550W.

Remember, the Radeon 5000 series has less power consumption for the performance. And 500W is more power than you'd think.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've never recommended a 500w for a 9600GT or a 4670 a 4350 perhaps.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For a ore trouble free experience I'd go with the C2D build.
For the i3, I would use the 530 and save $20 for .13GHz that you'll never notice.


----------



## arnav (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks, This will help me a lot! I will probably be using some components from both suggestions such as the RAM and Cooling System.
Anyone have an idea for a good case?


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

the issues is its not upgradeability in years to come as me and Phædrus2401 talked about BUT this computer FOR 570$$$ well ok around 600 $$ than lol but it well Run any game on high for 2-3 (if not longer) years to come

here it is 

case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147090
HHD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136075
dvdrom
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135201
PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371030
RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820141337
motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128388
CPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115206
video card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133270


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tyree said:


> For a ore trouble free experience I'd go with the C2D build.
> For the i3, I would use the 530 and save $20 for .13GHz that you'll never notice.





I agree with that one, I really hurt myself back in 2004-2005 when I sold hordes of computers with 500 and 550 watt power supplies, many of them were antec true powerII's. at that time I didnt know antec's RMA policy was you had to have original sales receipt, even for a computer shop! the old intel prescott heat killed those 500 watt power supplies like shooting fish in a barrel. 

I learned one lesson; NEVER again 

and I know todays systems are harder on a psu than an intel p4 prescott system with video cards that draw less than 75watt!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

arnav said:


> Thanks, This will help me a lot! I will probably be using some components from both suggestions such as the RAM and Cooling System.
> Anyone have an idea for a good case?


CoolerMaster Mid-Towers: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...090007 50001333 1054808287&name=ATX Mid Tower

Antec Mid-Towers: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...090007 50001516 1054808287&name=ATX Mid Tower


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced is looking like the best case for under $100 I've seen so far, and it's better than some $200 cases. However it hasn't hit stores yet. The original CoolerMaster 690 is still quite good. There's also the CoolerMaster Storm Scout, HAF 922, and HAF 932, and the Antec 200, 300, 600, 900, 900 II, and 1200, and the Antec "Illusion". I've also heard good things about cases from AzzA. Some people like NZXT; I've found them to be rather cheaply made. Thermaltake cases are quite good as well.


----------



## arnav (Jan 14, 2010)

What would be a Good wireless Card, Keyboard, and Screen. This is NOT included into the $700 Budget


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I recommend a wired connection over wireless. Dropped signal and low bandwidth are a pain with wireless.

For a screen, look at Samsung, Acer, Asus, Viewsonic, HP, and LG.

For keyboards... Consider a mechanical keyboard. Read more here: http://www.overclock.net/computer-peripherals/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html I'm using a 1988 IBM Model M and like it better than any modern rubber-dome I've tried, and would buy a modern Filco board if I could afford it.


----------



## arnav (Jan 14, 2010)

I am thinking of this:


Keyboard: $49.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...re=mechanical_keyboard-_-23-224-001-_-Product

Would this work with windows 7?

Monitor: $159.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254035&cm_re=LCD-_-24-254-035-_-Product


I need a Wireless adapter as I cannot access my modem from where my computer is located.

I also need Speakers


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I hear good and bad (more bad than good) about HannsG so I don't use them. Samsung-Acer-Asus are the best that I've used.
I use and sell Linksys wireless equipment. Easy to set up and reliable.


----------



## arnav (Jan 14, 2010)

This Monitor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009157&cm_re=LCD-_-24-009-157-_-Product

This Wireles adapter? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124115

My computer would be less than 15 feet away from the router, It is right on top of the room that has it.

My internet connection speed is 5Mb/s I do not think the wireless would effect to a large point.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Those will work. 
The distance from is a factor but routers are limited to 54MBps. Is running a Ethernet cable out of the question?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was thinking the same, with the room being directly above, should be able to fish some cable. That can be a bit of a pain, but it's definitely do-able. You don't know any electricians, by any chance eh? Or cable guys of some sort. 

Is the router G or N? If it's an "n", then you'd get a better speed from a corresponding adapter, though it won't affect your internet speed, more transferring files between computers on the same network.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Thanks grimx133 for noting about the router. Getting a matching adapter (G or N) is the better choice.


----------



## arnav (Jan 14, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Those will work.
> The distance from is a factor but routers are limited to 54MBps. Is running a Ethernet cable out of the question?


Sadly it is.


I have a G, so the one I chose should work well enough.

Right now my wireless adapter on my laptop works with 5 bars where I am at. Also there is only a 100kbs difference from speedtest. Which would be around 10Kb/s just downloading.


----------

